# Topics > Smart home > Smart lamp, smart bulb >  New Cree LED Bulb, smart connected bulb, Wolfspeed, Inc., Durham, North Carolina, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Wolfspeed, Inc.

creelighting.com/products/residential/connected-max-smart-lighting

----------


## Airicist

A lot to like about Cree's new smart bulb 

Published on Jan 15, 2015




> With Zigbee smarts, strong specs, and a terrific price point, Cree's Connected LED hits all the right notes
> Read the CNET review: 
> "The right smart bulb at the right time, for the right price"
> 
> by Ry Crist
> January 15, 2015

----------

